# Wattangeln bei Harlingen/NL



## Herbyg (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo Wattangler, 

vielleicht ist ja hier irgend jemand, der mir ein paar Tipps geben kann. 

Ich fahre am WE für eine Woche nach Holland und zwar nördlich von Harlingen. Da ich noch nie am Wattenmeer gefischt habe, ist es natürlich nicht verwunderlich, dass ich davon absolut keine Ahnung habe. :g 

Jedenfalls würde ich gerne mal dort Brandungsangeln ausprobieren. Was ich bisher an Tipps bei meiner Suche im Netz gefunden habe, ist eigentlich nur, dass das Fischen bei auflandigem Wind und auflaufendem Wasser am Besten ist. Ansonsten ist es echt schwierig über diese Art des Angelns etwas zu erfahren.

Vielleich kann mir ja jemand helfen? #c 

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil.
Herby...


----------



## Herbyg (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattangeln bei Harlingen/NL*

Hallo nochmal, 

ist denn niemand im Board, der mir weiterhelfen kann?

Gruß
Herby...


----------



## christianf (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattangeln bei Harlingen/NL*

Hallo Herbyg,
stell deine Frage am besten noch einmal im Brandungsangelforum oder gib in der Suchfunktion "Plattenteller" oder "Zurich" ein. Dann bekommst du jede Menge Beiträge zum Angeln rund um Harlingen. Zurich ist ein kleiner Ort ein paar Kilometer westlich von Harlingen direkt am Deich. Dort gibt es einen Angelladen am Deich, in dem dir sicher rmit Tips zur Ausrüstung, Fangplätzen und mit Wattwürmern weitergeholfen wird. Wenn du etwas Niederländisch lesen kannst, sei dir das niederländische Meeresanglerforum www.zeevissen.com empfohlen, dort wird regelmäßig über Fänge um Harlingen berichtet.
Viel Spaß an der Küste,
Christian


----------



## Herbyg (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattangeln bei Harlingen/NL*

Hallo Christian, 

herzlichen Dank für Deine Hinweise. Niederländisch kann ich leider nicht, 
da ich das erste Mal nach Holland fahre, aber wird schon schiefgehen. 
Mit Deinen Tipps bin ich ja erstmal gerüstet. 

Gruß
Herby...


----------

